# The Ones That Got Away



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Ever seen a betta in a store or online that just called to you, but the circumstances just weren't right? This thread is for those bettas. I'll start.

First is a multicoloured crowntail I saw on my most recent visit to Petsmart last Tuesday. The betta sale was still going on and they had way too many worse for wear bettas sitting on the shelves. He was without a doubt the most beautiful fish in the store. When I lifted his cup to get a better look at him, he had the most indignant expression on his face like he knew he deserved to be somewhere much nicer. (I am definitely anthropomorphizing, but don't we all?) This was the day after telling another member on this site that I wanted to steal their betta who looked just like him too. 




























Early in the month, at the same store, I saw these two veiltails. One was an orange with splashes of blue, and two was a pink/purple/lavender with silvery fins. I really do regret leaving these two behind. I was literally bringing them up to the register to pay for them when I stopped myself.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

These two yesterday


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

The other week I saw a pink male halfmoon,he was SO beautiful.The same day I saw an orange male veiltail & a blue and red female.Last week I saw the cutest little white male veiltail & this lovely pink/red coloured male veiltail who has been at the shop for ages.Sigh.I wanted them all. :-(


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

The CT really has nice colors , his colors combo looks quite rare to me


----------



## Goodbettabest (Mar 25, 2013)

I just bought my third betta today, a beautiful blue, red & black halfmoon.  Problem was that i also wanted to bring home the white halfmoon that was on the shelf next to him.... i felt so guilty leaving him behind :-(


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I saw an extended red VT yesterday you flared like heck. I would have snatched them but he wasn't going to be there much longer and my Dominic needed me and called me more.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

xShainax: Both those are very nice. Was the first one an EE?

Goodbettabest: Yeah, it's so hard when you're torn between two and can only pick one. But people do seem to like white bettas, so maybe he won't be there very long.

Do you guys find it harder to leave behind a betta knowing it probably wouldn't be bought because it wasn't the healthiest and didn't have any flashy colours?



caissacrowntails said:


> The CT really has nice colors , his colors combo looks quite rare to me


What colour combination would that even be? He just looks so different...


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

What colour combination would that even be? He just looks so different...[/quote]

exactly, Feng...I rarely saw that kind of color scheme too ( never on a ct )..but I'm guessing he probably a cross of marble x cambodian. had some "dragon" gene too apparently, and that kind of colors..is enough for me to make a decision to buy and try to breed him if I can LOL.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

It looked like he had some dragon scaling going on too, but I am no good at identifying such things. He looks like a female betta a member on this site has, but she's not a crowntail, if I remember correctly, and her pattern was not as random.

I wish someone who lived close enough and had the room took a liking to him. I would hate to think that he ended up dying on the shelf because no one bought him. The Petsmart was way overstocked for the sale.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The first one wasn't an EE, if he was I would have snatched him up. xD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You could've taken him in and patched him up, then adopted him out to another member. If I lived closer, I would've snatched him up in a heartbeat, put all of my jade figurines into storage and cleared off my bookshelf to make more room! lol I think I would like a matched pair.









I've considered rescuing and adopting out like Moonshadow does.

I can't even go into the stores and look anymore, I get so flustered, and I'm literally running out of space in our bedroom. :-( We need to hurry up and move!!

Also, Fenghuang, I do feel even worse leaving the really sick ones behind. I feel that the least I could do is make them comfortable, but I have yet to have a rescue die on me, they tend to hang around for me (oh darn! ;-) ).


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

He looks a little bit like one though. Is there such a thing as an immediate phenotype between EE and regular pectoral fins? Or is EE strictly recessive?

Both pretty boys though.

EDIT: Ugh, I was though about that, Skye. But I have absolutely no space. I would have to keep him in a one gallon jar that I use for quarantine and then ship him out right away. I am actually still considering that, but what would I do if no one takes him? And it has been a few days now. /:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

The ones with slightly larger than normal I think are in the same type family as EE's. People call them dumbo finned betta's. I have no idea. x3


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

there's the smaller dumbos, like the one you posted, and my guy, Hu.

Then there's SUPER dumbos, where the ears are almost as big as the body!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I saw a hm female at Petsmart who was so gorgeous! I thought she was a male hm who ate his fins but after closer inspection I saw that this was a very pretty little girl! I can't stop thinking about her in a cold cup or dead or in someone's home who won't give her what I could have.
I got down on one nee and begged my mom but she said no, even though I need more females for my sorority tank.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

*sigh* I just found one at Petco... The pictures just don't do him justice. If I hadn't just picked up a rescue who's in pretty bad shape at the moment, I would have picked him up in a heartbeat.


















My little sister may end up getting him, which would be pretty cool (nothing like spreading the bug). If she doesn't take him, I may post him in the classifieds and see if anyone here would want him.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

On pittipuppylove! He is absolutely gorgeous!!! 
He is stunning!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh my, black dot on his head! He's so precious!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

He's a beauty!!


----------



## Goodbettabest (Mar 25, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> xShainax: Both those are very nice. Was the first one an EE?
> 
> Goodbettabest: Yeah, it's so hard when you're torn between two and can only pick one. But people do seem to like white bettas, so maybe he won't be there very long.
> 
> Do you guys find it harder to leave behind a betta knowing it probably wouldn't be bought because it wasn't the healthiest and didn't have any flashy colours?...


Absolutely! It's like going to the dog pound & coming home with the ugliest mutt there because no one else will love it. I'm going to wait a few days but if that white HM is still there he is mine. He has been there a couple of weeks already but he is a dull creamy colour rather than a nice white so he is easy to overlook surrounded by all the flashy guys around him


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I will be rescuing when I get a house of my own. I plant on getting a large metal rack and keeping them in 2.5 gals like these :http://www.aqueonproducts.com/products/standard-aquariums.htm

The first one. Seran wrap on top with holes and maybe a 10 gal sorority and 10 or 5 gal divided.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Depending on how many fish you plan to house, I think one or two larger tanks (10 gallon, 20 gallon long, 40 gallon long, etc.) that you can divide into multiple segments would be a lot more cost-effective to buy, set up, and maintain than a whole bunch of little tanks. Seriously, some brand new 2.5 gallon tank kits with cheap quality filters and hoods cost almost as much as or more than some plain glass 10 gallon kits I've seen. And think about how many heaters and other miscellaneous supples you would need for them all. If you look around, you may even be able to find decent used tanks for practically nothing.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Fenghuang said:


> Depending on how many fish you plan to house, I think one or two larger tanks (10 gallon, 20 gallon long, 40 gallon long, etc.) that you can divide into multiple segments would be a lot more cost-effective to buy, set up, and maintain than a whole bunch of little tanks. Seriously, some brand new 2.5 gallon tank kits with cheap quality filters and hoods cost almost as much as or more than some plain glass 10 gallon kits I've seen. And think about how many heaters and other miscellaneous supples you would need for them all. If you look around, you may even be able to find decent used tanks for practically nothing.


Don't forget to quarantine new fish though, to prevent the spread of diseases!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, yeah, that's true. You would need to be extra careful about that with rescues... Hmm. I guess my suggestion works a lot better for permanent betta homes. /:


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

There once was a tinnnny male HMDT that I saw at Petsmart that was just the cutest thing EVER! It was white with black spots...looked like it would marble later. I didn't get him because I simply didn't have enough room  He was the cutest betta I've ever seen though


----------



## capnspaz (Mar 30, 2013)

The past few times I've been to my LPS I've seen a beautiful male (though I forget now what type he is) with really amazing pink, blue, and black colouring. But my favorite part is that he has two black markings on his face that look exactly like a mustache. Every time I see him I want to take him home!! But I'm having enough trouble keeping my current fish healthy, so I know I can't.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

I once went to the pet store and there was a pale, dirty looking male with no tail. Not one bit. I told an employee, and he took it to the back room. Chances are, I sent that little guy to his doom. And even worse, when I got home, my parents said that I could've gotten him! I was so mad. They could've told me that back in the store!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

rubinthebetta said:


> I once went to the pet store and there was a pale, dirty looking male with no tail. Not one bit. I told an employee, and he took it to the back room. Chances are, I sent that little guy to his doom. And even worse, when I got home, my parents said that I could've gotten him! I was so mad. They could've told me that back in the store!


Dang thats sad  Fish in that condition are the reason I want another 10 gallon tank to divide...I could rehabilitate up to 3 bettas at a time with it. My three tanks and six bettas now are enough work though. My parents were also famous for that...they'd see me wanting something so bad and then wait until its too late before telling me its okay. And when it comes to the life or death of an animal its even more irritating.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Viva you could split it in 4 (2.5 each) to rehab the most at one time. Even if they lose one gallon each from a ten divided in three, it is a lot better then a cold cup.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Viva you could split it in 4 (2.5 each) to rehab the most at one time. Even if they lose one gallon each from a ten divided in three, it is a lot better then a cold cup.


That's true  I kind of want a bare bottom tank too so they won't lose any swimming space. Not sure if I'm actually gonna go ahead with it because my boyfriend might get mad =p


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Viva, for bare bottom tanks, I'd go for it! All of mine are bare bottom, and it has worked out super well.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

^ Had an anxiety attack when I had to leave this guy and a yellow pineapple VT male in the store earlier. It's my fiance's fault because I was avoiding them so this wouldn't happen.


----------



## mhunki (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't have pictures, but there was this beautiful marbled guy at petsmart, if i could have gotten him, and cured his nipping/fin rot he would have grown up to be such a gorgeous betta. :c
I only have a 5.5 gallon at the moment, and my betta at the moment loves all the room and i would feel bad splitting that, even for a temporary thing.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

*hugs Skye* 

mhunki: Well, Petco is having their $1/gallon sale again...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

if he's still there thurs when I go to look for silk plants, I'll probably beg again


----------



## mhunki (Feb 9, 2013)

I know, i'm so tempted to take the hour trip to go get one. haha


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

And maybe pick up an extra one to get your money's worth from price of gas? 

I also saw this _tiny_ cellophane female at Petsmart once. I mean, baby betta tiny; she was only a little bigger than my thumbnail. Pale blue fins and eyes too big for her head. I felt like a horrible person leaving her on the rack surrounded by all the rotting, dead females.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

here's that male I saw the other day, his water was clean!








and the red CT was still there too.


----------



## HMBbetta (Mar 15, 2013)

I can't stop thinking about one I saw at Petco today. It was white dragonscale with some purple in the fins, but the best part were the LIPS! RED- like lipstick! I loved him. I just set up my tank yesterday though, so still cycling. Hurry up little bacteria! Hurry UP!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

you could always pick up a QT tank, and just pull 100% changes till your tank is cycled


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

there's a VT thats platinum white at one store id love to get, also a yellowish female betta (could be PK) that i want very much. i have 1 betta curently that i know whi's time is limited but its hard to tell when he'll go. i do hope that yellow female is around when the time comes. the white male is very nice but its still a long tali type, id prefer a PK for the time being.


----------



## HMBbetta (Mar 15, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> you could always pick up a QT tank, and just pull 100% changes till your tank is cycled


Maybe I will! I drive by there on the way home from work. If he's still there Monday, then maybe its meant to be.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

I always love looking at the bettas, but this last time I went in search of a one that I might fall in love with....

and found many. WHY!?
normally I am just browsing and never find anything that calls my attention.

This last time I couldn't even decide between 2 so I asked forum members for imput. 

These are the runner ups.

A) looks like he can turn into a purple butterfly (or lavender, rather) and I loooove purple(ish) bettas!

B) the photo didn't do him justice, the his blue is captured well, but the white is actually pure white, not off white

C)
&
D) The betta I tried to convince my hubby to let me get together with the green HM, but he insists the furniture I'm going to put the aquarium on isn't strong enough for a bigger tank, so I had to leave him go.

E) what color is he? he's greyish... but will he turn blue or turqoise? He seemed stressed, but very pretty anyway

F) white veil teil at walmart, and the cups were well cared for THIS time

G) ok... THIS one was also really really really hard to let go. I don't normally go for veil teils, but there was just something about him that seemed so... pure? Yellow or cellophane? with a very slight irridescence that just looked so angelic on him.

H) Nice colors.... but pay attention. Look closely. Look at his scales on his side. Do you see it? They are.... deformed? Grown in odd? But I thought it looked really really neat and unique 

Ok... so normally I only find regular veil tails or crown tails of blue, red, a mix, or an ok marble. Occassionally a white one or a dark brown almost black one, but rarely do I see butterfly patterns, solid colors other than red and blue, etc. 

ALL of these bettas I found on the same day. A-E at Petsmart, and F-H at 1 of the 2 area walmarts. And I just wished I could bring them ALL home... but alas... I think my husband might leave if I bombarded him with a dozen new tanks :lol:


----------



## caissacrowntails (Mar 10, 2013)

A. I think he IS a result of "lavender/salamander" cross.
B. If it's me..and I have to pick one of those for pet, then this one is probably the "winner"
C. This one can be A's sibling perhaps
D/F/G/H..nothing special...while E is quite interesting too, that's a DT, right?


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

caissacrowntails said:


> A. I think he IS a result of "lavender/salamander" cross.
> B. If it's me..and I have to pick one of those for pet, then this one is probably the "winner"
> C. This one can be A's sibling perhaps
> D/F/G/H..nothing special...while E is quite interesting too, that's a DT, right?


Yeah, E was labeled TTHM on the side and twin tail half moon on top.

I didn't think about it, but you're right, C/D could be A's sibling. The green one in D is the one in my signature that I ended up getting.

There's still something about the yellow/cellophane one that calls to me, but not as much as the one I got. 

Oh, there was one that "got away" today... but not for long. My hubby fell in love with him, and after an ordeal about how to get him since we have no more tanks.... we ordered another tank and I'm going to get him in the morning. He's a solid turquoise Dragon scale. I'll take photos when we get him


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I keep finding myself thinking about this guy from Petland. At first, I thought he had short fins since I wasn't trying to dwell to long on the betta displays. But later, I went over his pictures (I'm obsessed with taking pictures everywhere I go) and it looks like fin rot. I think he was suppose to be a DeT or a HM. I wish I got him so I could treat him and get his fins to grow back. I can only go there once a week at most because it's by my work and I've never seen the same fish there twice. 



















Also, I really liked this CT. The phone camera doesn't pick it up but his body is all shimmering. He was the best off of the whole bunch.


----------



## kelikani (Nov 19, 2012)

This guy. I had never seen a orange betta before him but I had no room so I had to leave him behind at Petco.


----------



## KoriC (Mar 19, 2013)

I wish I had a picture of him. I go into all the pet stores regularly, but I end up going to petsmart more than the rest because it's open late. I check Petsmart's shipments every Thursday even though I know I can't afford the space for another betta and a few weeks ago I was looking through the Halfmoons and I saw a really pretty blue and red dragon scale who I kind of wanted, but I kept sifting through and I saw this pretty little guy. 

He was probably the only real halfmoon in the bunch, the rest were all obviously deltas, but that's nothing new for my petsmart. He was a very light blueish purple with a faded band of white at the end, and I imagine he would have been absolutely beautiful if he were healthy. His tail was all nipped away and had fin rot. My petsmart is usually okay for cleaning out their cups and taking care of them. I hoped he'd be bought by someone who'd take care of him but I went back a week later and he was still there. I kept telling myself that I just don't have the room. 

I went back a few days later and he had ammonia burns all over his head and his eyes were the same colour and I was talking with one of the girls who told me that he came to them that way. Yeah, no, he really didn't because I had been keeping tabs on him. I went home and talked to my BF about it and he told me, even if he was in a smaller tank than my other two boys, it had to be better than the cup he was in so I went back the next day to get him and the same girl told me someone who had experience with bettas had bought him. 

I don't know how true it is, but I really wish I hadn't hesitated so much. I don't know what it was about him, because it was more than him being in such a poor state.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

And cue BeautifulBetta123 commenting on a marble ct girl that we saw at big Al's...


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

So today I went to Big Al's and saw her, the most gorgeous marble ct female, I went starry eyed like I want! My dad said no even though (ask Matt) I begged him. So here she is, I showed my mom and she really likes her so maybe I will be able to go back and get her.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Another pic of her.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for announcing me Matt


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

XD Told you all!


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Thanks for announcing me Matt


Just curious, are you and Matt siblings or friends?

One day I will get my 29g community tank... and I've been toying with the thought of getting females instead of a male for it (since I already have 4 tanks for males). That girl is pretty too, which helps push along those thoughts when I see nice colorful girls, haha


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Me and Matt are just friends, we live like an hour away from each other and buy fish and other critters together, we also talk all the time XD 
Enjoy getting together and chatting lol.
I highly doubt we would get along as well if we were related 
Really want to get that ct girl!


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

There was this baby girl at Petsmart that I was eyeing... "She" could have been a boy. She was just so little, I couldn't tell. She was about the size of a typical baby betta from Petco. She was a CT, so she was about $4.99, which I just didn't have at the time. Otherwise, I would have got her just to get her out of there. She was so little. A few days later, when I actually could afford to get her, she was gone. I don't know if she died, or if someone bought her. I regret not convincing my sister to loan me the money while we were there.


----------



## shushcat (Feb 16, 2013)

I was scoping out the Petco down the road from my new workplace, and I saw their baby bettas! They all looked so sad (and one was dead and had clearly been dead for a while :\), but this tiny one swam up so slowly and stared at me with those big baby betta eyes. We had such a connection! But I refused to take it because 1) I don't think I could give a baby betta the care it needs, and 2) I don't want to encourage Petco to keep supplying them.

The next day I considered going back and seeing if it was still there, but I talked myself out of it. Still sad about it 










There was also this beautiful guy, and I almost snagged him for my 5 gallon, but again I talked myself out of it because I'm trying to cycle that one properly.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Went to Petco yesterday to pick up some medications for my boy with fin rot (which they didn't have) and looked at all the bettas. The majority of the adults were in good condition but there were at least a dozen babies there, some looking VERY skinny and clamped up  I almost bought another 10 gallon tank to use as a rescue tank since they were on sale, but I didn't see any out on the shelves so I didn't bother. One day I will go into a store and see a betta in desperate need, and will splurge on a new 10 gallon so I can divide it. ONE DAY....


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

*sigh* Went to Petco yesterday only to find a gorgeous EEPK boy that was mislabeled as a delta and a solid royal blue iridescent King male. Came home with a melano HMPK male that's either staying with me or going into a 10 gallon tank that I take care of at work - I'm almost hoping that he doesn't agree with his tankmates so that I can keep him :lol:


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I know I already posted a lot of these elsewhere on the site (and I feel kind of shallow for obsessing...), but more additions to my dream betta collection.

In a perfect world, I would have room for all of them. Maybe I'll find their dopplegangers when I'm a billionaire lol.

From Petco:























































From Petsmart:




























My gf spotted these guys at her LFS, and gah, I love that vivid red and the vibrant golden orange!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So pretty...

Why don't stores in Canada get fish like that?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

But on the bright side, at least you have like friends that make up a tight network...? I don't know anyone here where I live that even remotely cares about fish of any kind.

What kind of bettas do Canadian stores have up there?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yea. Even though we have a bigger market for them, the quality up here isn't as good in stores. At least I have a few breeder friends near me! 

We have halfmoon males, deltas/super deltas labled as halfmoons, crowntail males and females, and of course veiltail males and females. Occasionally there is a double tail.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I saw some extremely stressed and quite small wild bettas at this fish store I usually don't go to (service is bad and betta care is poor). However, they were $40 a pair and I am too broke at the moment to go and save them. Plus I already have around 30 odd fry of that species growing out. 

If I had the money though I probably would have gotten them as I am such a soft touch when it comes to wild bettas. 

I caved once when I got a tiny ich-ridden male who was all alone because his partner had either jumped out or died. Now he is massive and cocky enough to fight with the other male in the tank. Makes me sad to think he would have probably died or be still sitting on that shelf if I hadn't gotten him.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Yea. Even though we have a bigger market for them, the quality up here isn't as good in stores. At least I have a few breeder friends near me!
> 
> We have halfmoon males, deltas/super deltas labled as halfmoons, crowntail males and females, and of course veiltail males and females. Occasionally there is a double tail.


Could it be that you guys don't have large chain stores? The only LFS near me specializes in large South American cichlids, stingrays, arowanas, etc. (basically, the more "exotic" expensice fish) and I think they only have a few bettas for show and don't really care if they sell or not (although, they tried to charge $15 for a female VT they insisted was a male super delta). Whereas Petco and Petsmart in this area get in a hundred or two hundred of fish and are actively selling them, so they would have an interest in getting prettier fish to entice little kids and uninformed parents looking for a cheap pet to appease their children (which are a lot of the buyers I observe unfortunately). 

No plakats? I didn't even know plakats existed up until I started getting back into betta fish (around the time I joined thid site), but now, I think they are becoming one of my favourite types. I love their look.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sadly, no plakats. Although I bought one as a mislabeled female once! I don't know why we don't get good stock, we have big chains like petsmart and petland (which is big up here in Canada). Hmpk is probably my favorite tail type and I have a big soft spot for them, but I either need to ship them in (which is expensive and risky in Canada) or breed them myself. I may or may not have imported two hmpks over the border from a California petco though. PM me if you want the full story... Lol.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Haha, sounds scandalous.... I don't want to hear later on that you've been arrested for operating an underground betta trafficking ring, you hear? 

Also, awkward moment where I realize Alberta is on the _other side_ of Canada. Oops. (Yes, I'm geographically challenged...)

LBF: That's awful. I feel so bad for the bettas in the store that really need rescuing as well. But I cannot because I have nowhere to keep them and no money to help them.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah I used to really like that store. It is one of the only places to stock wild bettas, but I don't think the owner (nice as he is) really knows how or bothers to, care for them properly. 

He had one big mouthbrooder that had what looked like the beginnings of a columnaris infection on its face and all the smaller wilds always looked really stressed or sick. None of the tanks are heated and his store is not warm enough (especially in the winter) to maintain a consistent temperature so I think that has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

Stoped in Petsmart today for a new heater. Even though I currently have no room for another betta, there's one little girl who really caught my eye. She could be Khadgar's twin sister in color. 

A pale white/orange, with her caudal find a gorgeous ombre from that pale color to a darker orange.

Oh so pretty.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

_So, I have to take one betta off the list of many that got away..._

I went back to Petco after two months later (after losing two badly off rescues /, and saw that the first betta I posted at the top of this page was still there. It was the same fish for sure. Despite being skinnier and faded, he had the same pattern, bulldog-like face, and fins (thinner dorsal especially). I immediately bought him. I noticed he was extremely lethargic and clamped after about two days of having him. His condition worsened and he stayed pretty much looking near death for two weeks without eating at all. Then, miraculously, he recovered.

Oh. Also, he turned into a black dragon. Yes, I'm completely baffled by this too. 

First time I saw him:









Two months later:

















Now (I swear it is the same fish. He frayed his tail and broke a ventral when he leaped out during a water change):


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

How many do you have feng?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Bettas? We have 15, soon to be 16 (12 males, 4 females). I share them with my girlfriend (well, technically, it's me forcing my betta obsession on her lol).


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm not sure if this counts because he hasn't gotten away yet... There is this teal/green marble DS PK maybe HMPK at petco that has been in the store for a little over a month! His cup is always clean because a nice old man runs the fish section but still its not good for him... I'm gonna get him in september if he is still there because my mom said I could start a sorority for my birthday but I really love this boy so I'd rather have him! I always beg my mom to get him but she claims I won't have enough time to care for 5 fish once school starts, she's probably right but I don't think that's relevant... lol... I get some pictures of him next time I go! he is truely beautiful, I was considering getting a fish that looked just like him when I bought Maddux...


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

He sounds lovely, jesssan. Good luck. I really hope you get him. 


Now to prove my betta addiction, here's more fish I've seen at stores in the last two-three months or so that I really wanted.

Walmart:









Petco:

































Also, a marble/multi VT (biggest betta I ever seen) that I saw a very long time ago at Petsmart. Never saw another like him. The picture doesn't really do him justice.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

At another Petco near my aunt's place that was atrocious (I'll leave it at that because I have no doubt some of my thoughts about the place could be taken as terrorist threats if I write them down):

















Honestly, I wanted to bring every single one of the bettas in that store home with me. I don't understand how all their actual tank and other fish could be kept in meticulous conditions, but their bettas look like this. Here was a fish I "rescued" from that store: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=175321


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> Bettas? We have 15, soon to be 16 (12 males, 4 females). I share them with my girlfriend (well, technically, it's me forcing my betta obsession on her lol).


Wow you sure have your hands full!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

That second one you posted in your most recent post Fenghuang is beautiful. Hopefully he finds himself a good home.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I hope so too. He had one little shimmery blue spot in front of his dorsal. I guess he would have marbled, but still, one cool looking fish. Something about the blue one just got to me though. He didn't have nice fins or anything (one of his ventrals was deformed and curled into itself) and looked like he would have eventually gone blind, but he just did.

I don't regret getting Fang though. Despite him not living very long. /:




cowboy said:


> Wow you sure have your hands full!


Heh, yeah. We really shouldn't get anymore...


----------



## Bettacrab (Jun 30, 2013)

Well if they got each betta a filtered and heated tank that was 2.5 gallons it would cost billions to buy the supplies and billions in monthly care and millions on water changes. Since you can't keep them together that's the best they can do, hey it can be a lot worse


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I was at Petbarn yesterday & saw a beautiful short finned King Betta! Oh he was lovely & he kept coming to the front to say hello,such a cute face.He is dark red & black.I know I can't have any more but if I was looking for a new one I would have bought him for sure. *sigh*


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Bettacrab said:


> Well if they got each betta a filtered and heated tank that was 2.5 gallons it would cost billions to buy the supplies and billions in monthly care and millions on water changes. Since you can't keep them together that's the best they can do, hey it can be a lot worse


I'm not expecting individual filtered and heated 2.5 gallon tanks. Most petstores' tank displays aren't big enough to house the fish they stock permanently. I'm talking about the bare minimum to keep the fish healthy. Petco in town does water changes very frequently and the cups are crysal clear. Very rarely do you see a sick fish, and never do you see a dead one (even if it is just that they removed all the dead, at least it shows that they'd bothered to check). The out of town Petco I rescued Fang from? Dirty cups, fins melted off, SDB, dropsy, colourless emanicated fish, and dozens and dozens of dead body that looked like that have been rotting for a while.

They (in town Petco) are also very organized and arranged the cups so that every single betta was in plainview. Not hundreds of bettas in cups hapzardly thrown together and stacked three or four cups high and five or six cups deep on THE BOTTOM SHELF (out of town Petco). And where were the EE's? In cubicles that I had to stand on my tippy toes (I'm 5'5") to reach, all dead and moldy. 

And there is a LFS near me that keeps their bettas in 0.75 gallon plastic beanies. And the area the bettas are in is heated. More appropriate housing is doable.


----------



## Emparios (Jun 20, 2013)

The other day I went to Walmart, and they had a ton of bettas. There was one whos body was a peachy color and his fins were bright orange with streaks of cyan in them. He was having a flare contest with the betta next to him, which made me want to take him home. But I already have 2 boys, and don't think having another would be too easy. I don't feel bad for the orange boy, though; our walmart is newer and takes really good care of its fish.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I was at the aq. store the other day and saw a gorgeous bright orange dragon plakat with copper dragonscaling. I managed to snag a picture that shows basically just his tail... he would NOT stop moving in his little bowl! But I left him behind because I have no room for any more fish (little did I know, my friend had purchased a platinum white DTHM for me as a surprise).










Also... Clancy. I posted a thread here about him and how I had had a dream where he had named himself for me and I knew I NEEDED to go and get him. But by the time I got back to Petsmart, he had been sold. He was SO CUTE! A little cellophane PK male with a "saddle" of dragonscaling on his back. Pure white dragonscaling. He was soooo adorable, and his little eyes had been calling out to me to take him home. But I had told myself no more bettas, so I had left him there. I still regret it, though... I feel I was meant to have him. I mean... he named himself in my dream!


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Wow, Seki that really stinks. I saw a guy today, who I desperatly wanted to take home. He was a sad, skinny squirt with severe fin rot, and I could barely make out a bit of red hue in his pale body. I wanted to save him so bad, but my mom wouldn't let me take him.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> _So, I have to take one betta off the list of many that got away..._
> 
> I went back to Petco after two months later (after losing two badly off rescues /, and saw that the first betta I posted at the top of this page was still there. It was the same fish for sure. Despite being skinnier and faded, he had the same pattern, bulldog-like face, and fins (thinner dorsal especially). I immediately bought him. I noticed he was extremely lethargic and clamped after about two days of having him. His condition worsened and he stayed pretty much looking near death for two weeks without eating at all. Then, miraculously, he recovered.
> 
> ...


Good save. That is a really nice fish I think.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I am absolutely full on fish right now. Otherwise... this guy would have been coming home with me. Sorry in advance for the crappy pictures, I was holding about thirty pounds of supplies for my new fish when I took these pics...

















Anyone else see the little dragonscale "eyebrows"? LOL


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm still hung up about the boy at my store... I'm hoping he isn't still there in 6 weeks when I can get him but I'm kinda hoping he is because I really want him... He would have a 10g, I would either divide it between two males or get a few juli cories, If he isn't there I'm gonna get a king or maybe another boy/girl who really stands out!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Seki said:


> I am absolutely full on fish right now. Otherwise... this guy would have been coming home with me. Sorry in advance for the crappy pictures, I was holding about thirty pounds of supplies for my new fish when I took these pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god. That is the absolute closest I've ever seen to another fish like Vasuki. This was my silly jumper looked like. See?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness, they could be spawn brothers, seriously. He's GORGEOUS, Feng! Do you want me to go back and pick up that boy and ship him to you? In all seriousness...


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you, Seki, but I can't. Pandoras would murder me. She is right though. We really really shouldn't get anymore....

And Catwoman graciously offered me this handsome boy for the same reason:










Thank you so very much for the offer though. That is extremely kind of you.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah no problem! We fish fanatics gotta look out for one another haha.

I need to stay away from that Petsmart for a while... I have a bad feeling if I go back, I'm gonna end up with him and no place to put him. So... I just need to stay away. Last time I was there they offered me a job, though hahahaha.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol, I am going to Petsmart later today. The bettas are on sale. Wish me luck. xD

And I do hope he finds a home. He looks like he will be a real beauty.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Hahaha good luck. Hopefully you'll have someone along to keep you from giving in to impulse!


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

A Walmart find today. He reminds me of giant pink gourami for some reason. Veiltail with almost pale gold scales. He had a pearly green iridescent and a teal spot on his anal fin.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Curse my compulsion to always have to take a look at the bettas. I swear I find at least two bettas that I want every single time....

And these two Walmart CTs



















And this Petco cello boy



















And this cambo girl with lipsticks


----------



## Phantom Miria (Mar 17, 2013)

Lol that cambo girl with lipsticks is so adorable!


----------



## Torla (Aug 15, 2013)

Chard had a STUNNING red dragon betta up for bid not too long ago, but I had just gotten Romeo and don't really have room for another tank (although I suppose I could always divide). I can't get his pic anymore, but he was lovely.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I was at my usual petstore today buying presents & treats for my puppies & just had to look at the bettas.I always wave at every single one and the little cuties were wiggling and looking adorable.They were all so little & weenie,really young ones like when I got my boys.There was an absolutely STUNNING black & white little Crowntail who was flaring at his refection,a dark blue/black Veiltail with metallic coloured fins of pink/blue/silver colours,2 light orange Veiltails and the teeniest little red Veiltail.Ohhhhh I wish I could have bought them all.Just gorgeous!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I saw an ORANGE cambo CT at my local store yesterday and I'm really tempted to go back for him. He looked very much like the one Feng posted a few posts ago, minus the turquoise, more orange ... so tempted. He was too cute


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

That does sound so pretty. You should go back. 


You all know how the story goes, I was at Walmart buying things to move into my dorm tomorrow... Anyone else like colourful veiltails?


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I picked him up this afternoon


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Uuuugh this thread made me feel so guilty. I was in one of my favourite pet stores, and there was this one Betta out of three that just made me stop. His water was BROWN. Not dirty, BROWN. He was colourless, his tail possibly purple, and I could manage to count ich, fin rot, pop eye, and possibly fin melt. And that was my inexperienced eyes. I immediately picked him up and brought him to the front. he couldn't even move in his cup, it was 1/3 of the size of any I've ever seen! My mother looked at me and said "Put it back". I was adamant on keeping him, but she said if I didn't put him back I would be grounded, not be allowed to get the tank and plants I was buying at PetSmart (which I actually needed) and I would never be allowed to get another fish again. I was honestly furious. I didn't talk to her for three days. I told the woman at the front "Clean his cup before he dies" and left. 

I went back about two weeks later with my grandmother. Neither of us had money, and I didn't have a tank to spare. He was still there. I wanted to throw up. My grandmother made sure I didn't pressure them into letting me buy him, and I honestly hate myself for it. I haven't returned to that pet store since April, and probably never will. ALL of the other cups were clean, but his. It was like they were playing some kind of sick game to see how long he'd last. 

I have no hope at all that he's still alive, which is absolutely awful, because just from looking at him in all of his mess I could see that he would've been beautiful.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

That's horrific. I am so sorry, Elsewhere. 

It is one of the worst feeling when you have to leave a fish in that condition. But you are not responsible for them all and you can't save them all. 

Don't feel guilty. At least you tried.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Every time I go to the pet-store and don't have room for another betta, I fall in love with one. Now that I have room for one, I haven't seen any I love. 
That's how it seems to work. :roll:


----------



## Caleston (Jun 16, 2012)

I saw this girl at Petsmart yesterday. She was huge.... and she was among all these really tiny females.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow she is gorgeous! I would have loved to have her join my sorority when I still had room in there!


----------



## Caleston (Jun 16, 2012)

That she is! I managed to hold out 4 days then I caved and went back and bought her last night. So addicted.....


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I REALLY have to stop looking at the bettas when I go to my petstore! Today I saw an absolutely gorgeous little Veiltail boy who was a lightish orange colour with pink fins and a black face! Ohhhh if I was buying a new one today I would have grabbed him,he was so cute and tiny too and was flaring at the bettas beside him.


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

We went into Petsmart the other day (Our local Petco is WAY nicer than our local Petsmart, btw... I thought Petsmart would be nicer because it's bigger, but the fish at Petco make it obvious that the staff there care much more than at Petsmart) and saw the most beautiful little VT boy! His body was that awesome opalescent white that they are sometimes and his tail was a pastel rainbow of colors! I was totally in love, but I adore Gallifrey so much and still don't know if I'm going to get a second tank or not, so I passed him by. If I had a dollar for every time I went to look at bettas in the past week and almost got one I'd have enough to overnight a $100 betta from eBay, haha!


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

There is a small shop near me that has been carrying black body/white finned crowntail bettas. They are gorgeous, but three is my limit.


----------



## RainbowsHaven (Aug 28, 2013)

I saw these two boys at Petco when I went to buy bloodworms recently! I'm going to end up flooding the thread if I keep going and looking at all the beautiful fish! 



















The boy on the bottom has the majority of his dorsal fin missing--I wanted him so much!


----------



## Phantom Miria (Mar 17, 2013)

These poor guys are all stuck in they're nasty cups, I feel so bad every time I go to the shop! Most of them are just at the bottom like they've just given up hope with they're fins clamped, and you can just see the sadness on they're faces. ! 
This guy looked really nice and was lively, he deserves a good home! 

I was so close to picking up this next guy... he saw me and just sparked right up like he knew I had a sorority of girls at home (lol ;p) I wanted to get him so bad!!

I'm pretty sure they are both gone, hopefully to better homes :v


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I have never seen cups like that, what was the petstore called?


----------



## Saber (Jul 13, 2013)

...Pretty much every fish on Aquabid? Hehe...


----------



## Phantom Miria (Mar 17, 2013)

madmonahan said:


> I have never seen cups like that, what was the petstore called?


I'm pretty sure its just a local store called pet sense. I'm positive I'll end up adopting a few of those males, in the pics I showed probably the cleanest cups. Most of the guys seem sick, have fin rot and decay all over the place =(


----------



## whiskandbowl (Aug 21, 2012)

The one that got away :-(
Went to Petsmart to get litter for my ferrets. Saw this guy from a distance and knew I wanted him. Last available tank is taken up by a CT male with a touch of swim bladder. Hemmed and hawed for like 15 minutes "Oh I have a temp bowl he can stay in" 
There was a lady with her grandson looking at bettas, there were going to get a goldfish for their bowl, but Petsmart lady convinced them a betta was a better choice. I talked to them a bit about live plants to get (instead of one of those stupid plant vases), but I'm still hoping they didn't get him, they didn't know much about fish. Then BF wanted to get going and eat dinner and I decided not to get him. 

Two days later I was still thinking about him so I went back. And he was gone. Pretty much all of the other bettas were still there but he wasn't. Still thinking about him :-( Drove 45 minutes one way. Boooo


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

My gf spotted this beautiful guy at Petsmart. When she went back to get him for me the next day, he was gone.


----------



## Emrae (Sep 10, 2013)

When I was getting ready to set up my first tank, I had to make a run to Petco for some things. Obviously I stopped to look at the bettas. I looked at every single one, but there was this beautiful white male halfmoon that caught my eye. I walked away and came back a few times, and each time I walked up to the display he would start wriggling and push his face up to the front of his container. None of the other fish seemed to notice me, but he did. I should have bought him, but my tank wasn't ready and I had to go to work right after I finished my shopping. Looking back, I should have bought him and just had him wait in his container until I got home from work since he probably sat in that little thing for God knows how long anyway. I hope he ended up in a good home.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Three pretty guys the gf spotted at Petsmart today. We both especially liked the copper orange dragon veil, but we opted to get a sad looking red dragon that was laying on the bottom of his cup.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Whoops, forgot that these two were there two.


----------



## TaylerHill (Sep 3, 2011)

Last weekend I saw one at my LFS that was so very striking. He wasn't blue like most blue bettas, he was literally turquoise. And I think he was a butterfly because his body was turquoise and so were half of his fins, but then his fins turned white about halfway toward the edges. I wanted him so bad, but i'm out of room for tanks and don't have the money to be spending. I even thought of buying him to sit on my desk at work! But unfortunately he will probably be gone by the time I'm able to afford him.


----------



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

This happens to me all the time, I see bettas that I would love to have and just don't buy them. Especially my last trip to Walmart where I found conditions to be 10 times worse than before my first complaint to them. There were fish there that I have never seen in Walmart let alone Petsmart. One was a veiltail with a white body and gorgeous red fins. There was another that was sort of marbled with blue and white and some red. Then the other, I can't even describe him. But they were so pretty and I didn't pick any of them up. I'm trying my damndest not to support Walmart's fish section anymore. -.-' I'm sure I'll feel the same on the trip to Petsmart tomorrow. Maybe. We'll see. I definitely want more....even though my fiance said I need to chill the heck out and that I have enough for now.​


----------



## summnd (Oct 22, 2013)

The EE..sigh.. I came across a pure solid purple bodied HM EE male with stark white fins. I mean PURPLE body, WHITE fins. Not a hint of the colours streaking, being mixed, fading, or a 3rd colour. Not a fin torn. Looking healthy and active but not too active. I went back 7hrs later, gone.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

There was a CT I saw the other day that was red with his fins white, but his tail was solid black. Marble, much?  I didn't get him in favour of my two new VTs. He was quite stunning though.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

I bought Tycho at a local pet store that does their own breeding, and has some pretty nice imports, kept in vase-like-things that are still kind of small, but more than the small containers in Petco and the like. 

Today, I went back to grab some java moss for Tycho and a 7.5 watt heater. I stopped at the betta wall, and saw a beautiful delta-tailed male there, and the only way I can describe his color is... peacock colored. A brownish base with beautiful iridescent greens, blues, and purples. Augh. Just a little too pricey, but beautiful store bred fish. Want. If he's still there after I determine whether I have the supplies for a second tank... well... yeah.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> You could've taken him in and patched him up, then adopted him out to another member. If I lived closer, I would've snatched him up in a heartbeat, put all of my jade figurines into storage and cleared off my bookshelf to make more room! lol I think I would like a matched pair.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I started reading this thread from the beginning =) 

That's exactly what I am doing! Moonshadow inspired me to rescue. Yeah, going to PetCo and seeing the EEs makes me cry because I really want one. 

The sick ones are the ones that really kill me :-(


----------



## Phantom Miria (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh man, that CT with red tips is so pretty! I can barely stand going into the store sometimes I feel so bad for the males =( I just want to buy them all and give them a great home >.<


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay so this guy was sold some time ago, and of all the tail types veiltails are my least favourite but......this guy was amazing and I almost caved and bought him but with postage he was going to be $60 so I figured I could spend another $20 and get a hmpk my fave fin type. I still regret not getting him though. Probably the nicest VT I have ever seen........ The betta in the top pic is the one that got away, the one in the bottom is the one I bought instead.....


----------



## Phantom Miria (Mar 17, 2013)

Dang $60? Its too bad he got away, he is beautiful!!!


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I know, wish I could have got both......


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Ooooh what beautiful Bettas! I really hope they all got good homes and are happy. I saw a BEAUTIFUL metallic green betta. I wanted to get him but I already had three bettas and no more tanks. XD I'm sure someone will snatch that pretty boy up soon though.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Can we post pics that are from other pet stores what I mean is that I live near a transhipper and I love her bettas (Julie tran) she gets new shipment often  there Thailand imports


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Yea, of course. This thread is like a wish list of all bettas you encountered.


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Oh, is okay if I post 1,000 pages of pictures, then? hehe, lol 

Bettas are so beautiful.


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

So these two bettas have been at PetSmart for about a week. Since im at my max and having to re-home a few because Im moving in January, Im not able to get them.

Then Trinette passed away yesterday morning, so I went just to look again, and these two were still there! I want them so badly, they are beautfiul! The pics are almost insulting becuase it does not catch their true colors! Im about to go get the purple one, but the mutli is stunning!! I want them both!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

I would foster them for you if you do get them =)


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

PetMania said:


> I would foster them for you if you do get them =)


Aren't they beautiful!? They are $10 each. If i even had the $20 to get them, I totally would!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

$10 each? Well, they are beautiful. EEs cost $40 for me at PetCo. Sometimes $50. I wanted to get this sick one, and get him at a discount. Then I could treat him.......and have a gorgeous betta! 

Hehe, when I start making money, you can bet what I'll get! 

I'm going to ask for money or a gift card for Christmas as my aunt and uncle usualy spend $200 on me for Christmas...........and I want bettas!


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

PetMania said:


> $10 each? Well, they are beautiful. EEs cost $40 for me at PetCo. Sometimes $50. I wanted to get this sick one, and get him at a discount. Then I could treat him.......and have a gorgeous betta!
> 
> Hehe, when I start making money, you can bet what I'll get!
> 
> I'm going to ask for money or a gift card for Christmas as my aunt and uncle usualy spend $200 on me for Christmas...........and I want bettas!


Yeah, it doesn't seem like much, but then i have to get more gravel, plants and 2 more tanks... Ive noticed PetCo has pretty high prices, $40 fills my gas tank haha, but hey have a larger variety of breeds then PetSmart. Haha I just posted a thread in Betta Chat about my birthday wish list! Gift cards, gifts cards, gift cards!!! =)


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Besides the cost of the betta, a proper tank can cost $80-100 for one fish.


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

PetMania said:


> Besides the cost of the betta, a proper tank can cost $80-100 for one fish.


Yuppers!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

PetMania said:


> Besides the cost of the betta, a proper tank can cost $80-100 for one fish.



Oh yeah, I spent about 100 bucks on each of my three bettas. x_x but is was so worth it! <3


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

PetMania said:


> $10 each? Well, they are beautiful. EEs cost $40 for me at PetCo. Sometimes $50. I wanted to get this sick one, and get him at a discount. Then I could treat him.......and have a gorgeous betta!
> 
> Hehe, when I start making money, you can bet what I'll get!
> 
> I'm going to ask for money or a gift card for Christmas as my aunt and uncle usualy spend $200 on me for Christmas...........and I want bettas!



whoa! really? $40 to $50 for an EE? my EE was $19.99. He was a Plakat though, not sure if they are cheaper than the other types. ^^

sorry I double posted. ^_^;


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

*Having MAJOR feelings here... AUGH*

So... I'm not a huge fan of the larger tails... but... this guy... at Petco... He's really beautiful, but skinny and appears to have a slightly crooked spine... and I'm having huge heartstrings tugs over him, and it's almost driving me crazy, because I really, really, really probably cannot afford in either space or money to get him and take care of him. I... a name even popped up... Argos. 

So this is what "one-that-got-away-because-I-cannot-have" syndrome feels like... money -might- not be an issue here very shortly, but the space still would be... and I've really got to focus on getting Esmeralda a bigger and nicer set-up first... -sighs heavily-


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Tree said:


> whoa! really? $40 to $50 for an EE? my EE was $19.99. He was a Plakat though, not sure if they are cheaper than the other types. ^^
> 
> sorry I double posted. ^_^;


Oh yeah. They are at least $30. There was a really depressed one that looked sick. I wonder if I see an EE that's sick looking, and since they are so expensive, could I get him at a discount. I love saving sick bettas, but I can't afford $150 out of my pocket right now.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm sure they will give you a discount if you find a sick EE betta. I wish I was able to get a discount on Mandark, He has a white bump on his side that looks to me like lymphocystis. It has not gotten any larger when he came home, thank goodness. ^_^


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Yet another one that got away/can't get...

Saw this cute litte black and pink marbled VT. Love his face!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Oooh I love his design on his forehead Tank Gurl


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh my god, that one is beautiful. I would love to give him a home...


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

I want him badly, but the LFS that he is at, is way over priced, they want like $14.99 for a VT! They price their fish by "how cool they look", bleh....


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

He is pretty rare though... A dragonscale veiltail.


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> He is pretty rare though... A dragonscale veiltail.


oh my! i didnt even notice the dragon scaling!! umm... i need to pawn some stuff and exchange some recycling to get him! haha, i wish, i so wish..


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

dragonscale veiltail????????????? Wow, lucky. I have sen a DSCT before, and getting one, but never a DSVT.


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

omg omg omg! I must have him then!!! The girl that owns the store knows me as "the betta girl", maybe she'll give me a birthday discount! i shouldn't get him, but my oh my, i have to have him! I already named him Isis, which is the name of the agency in the show Archer =)


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

You really love that show huh? I really need to check it out =)


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

PetMania said:


> You really love that show huh? I really need to check it out =)


haha yes i do, ultimate fan right here! Its an awesome show, the humor isn't for everyone tho. But if you like Sea Lab 2021, Harvey Birdman Attorney At Law, Ventures Bros or Frisky Dingo then you'd like Archer. =)

Sorry OT posts!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

PetSmart always has this one male; a multicolor cambodian CT. Want him so bad.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

If you don't want that boy, you can send him to me.  He'll fit right in with my two dragonscale veiltails. xD


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

^ :3 Lol! 


If anyone needs to adopt out a DSCT...I'll take him! Or a CT in general, as they are my favorite tail type.


----------



## Tank Gurl (Sep 26, 2013)

I have the LFS owner holding him for me, but dont know how long she will. Gotta ask my hubby first, haha. Id just feel terrible getting another one while im re-homing others. UUUUUUHHHHG! Ok, i just wont think about it and it'll be ok.....right? haha


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Like I said....I could foster him for you. 


Sorry, a bit OT


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Bettas at my local fish stores I would have got all of these if I had the room for them, there are so many pretty bettas.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oooooh so pretty to bad my pet store doesn't keep their Bettas in tanks rather in cups D:


----------

